# Nash has a congenital back problem?



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/columns/articles/0522bickley0522.html



> In fact, after Sunday's practice, Nash said he has a congenital back condition called spondylolisthesis (which involves slipping vertebrae) and has had a stress fracture in his spine for the past eight years.
> 
> Here's hoping the team doctors knew about this, or they may be getting a phone call from owner Robert Sarver, who committed $66 million to Nash in summer 2004.
> 
> ...


Spondylolisthesis?? How serious is that?


----------



## TGC (Apr 29, 2006)

This has been known, which is why he lies down during his breaks instead of sitting, which then can really stiffen up on him and gives him performance problems. It has also stiffen up on him a few rest times, but lately it hasn't happened because there's no chance to, he's been playing mad minutes.

I believe this is another reason why Dallas let him go, they didn't wanna take the chances with Nash, being his age and his known back problem.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Well known, well documented.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nash has a genital disorder? Oh, the humanity...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Nash has a genital disorder? Oh, the humanity...


LOL, that's what I read, until I looked again!! :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

it just looks funny seeing "lol" in an actual word. That is what it's short for not laughing out loud

Spondy*lol*isthesis


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

^^ Bored, aren't you, Joe?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> ^^ Bored, aren't you, Joe?



No, it is funny seeing lol in a word. how could it not be?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> No, it is funny seeing lol in a word. how could it not be?


quit lolligaggin'


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> quit lolligaggin'



it's lollygaggin 

and that doesn't count, it's not the center of the word haha.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You guys have gone loopy since I've been gone. All that game 7 stress from the past 2 series driving you nuts too?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> You guys have gone loopy since I've been gone. All that game 7 stress from the past 2 series driving you nuts too?


Loopy, another funny word... :banana: <---that's my first banana...ever. And likely my last.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You know you love the banana. :laugh:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> You know you love the banana. :laugh:


 :groucho:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> You know you love the banana. :laugh:



Carbo is using what is known in psychology as "projection"


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

BTW: What is that in your avatar? It looks like that wrestler Kane or something.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> BTW: What is that in your avatar? It looks like that wrestler Kane or something.



lol, nah it's not Kane. It's from an image from a video clip played behind Tool's performance of "The Grudge" live. I took a full of image of it and cut it to show that. They do that for each song, make a video or animination to put on screens.

You can see it here


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4BWjSrvhrpE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4BWjSrvhrpE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sweet. Thanks.


----------

